
US prepares crackdown on Huawei’s global chip supply - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/mobile-telecoms-infrastructure/us-prepares-crackdown-on-huaweis-global-chip-supply-sources/
======
notlukesky
To paraphrase Clausewitz economic sanctions is war by other means. We shall
when and if this will turn into a real world in our lifetime.

It will further accelerate Chinese investments and reduce their reliance on US
controlled supply chains, creating new competitors to high value added US
exporters.

